# Proud pop.



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Jr gets his limit in under 30 mins. 8) He made 2 great shots, and got his first 2 ever pheasants.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Way2go.

That youngin is getting big.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow! Impressive shooting!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Good job. Way to go Fixed and son. 8)


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks guys, he was pretty excited, especially since we went in thinking we weren't even going to see one.


Huge, he made two great shots. I didn't mention the 5 crappy ones. :lol:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

That is AWESOME! Can't beat a limit of pheasants. Way to go!


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

very nice. nothing cooler than seeing a kid get his first rooster. 

And just for the record, you CAN beat a limit of pheasants but only with a limit of blue grouse.  lol lol


----------

